# Roman rooms vs journey method?



## Bldnoob (Feb 27, 2015)

I have been practicing using turbo/op to solve 3bld. I have a lot of trouble in the memorization faze I want to eventually move into multibld but I wanted to see what the community had to say wether roman rooms is better or should I transfer into the journey method.


----------



## Bldnoob (Feb 27, 2015)

Bldnoob said:


> I have been practicing using turbo/op to solve 3bld. I have a lot of trouble in the memorization faze I want to eventually move into multibld but I wanted to see what the community had to say wether roman rooms is better or should I transfer into the journey method.


 also should I use a letter scheme with my method


----------



## supercavitation (Feb 27, 2015)

Bldnoob said:


> also should I use a letter scheme with my method



Yes. Definitely. Use your letters to form the images, but definitely use letters.


----------



## Ollie (Feb 27, 2015)

They're basically the same thing. Use RR if you only have a few familiar locations, and JM if you have more. You can always add more loci(?) when you get better.


----------

